# What this forum needs...



## danae

... is a good laugh. I had posted these YouTube links to another thread that I created but no one seemed to pay attention. So I'm starting this thread in the hope that many of you will watch these and realize how funny they are and how brilliantly created.

Please watch. You won't regret it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s4gh...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be4cr...eature=related











Enjoy!


----------



## Yoshi

The first 2 videos don't work for me, but the last 2 are funny. 
I can't believe it toke me a long time to realise


----------



## UniverseInfinite

Dude, it seems that its "humor" targets "strictly" to a certain group of human population! Honestly, Universeinfinite is in some other groups...

Anyway, danae is still good member!


----------



## danae

Jan said:


> The first 2 videos don't work for me, but the last 2 are funny.
> I can't believe it toke me a long time to realise


You're right, the first 2 videos don't have the correct URL. I'll post the correct ones right away. Be sure to watch them. Glad you liked the others.


----------



## danae

Here they are:











I love them both, they're sooo great! Enjoy!


----------



## Mirror Image

danae said:


> ... is a good laugh. I had posted these YouTube links to another thread that I created but no one seemed to pay attention. So I'm starting this thread in the hope that many of you will watch these and realize how funny they are and how brilliantly created.
> 
> Please watch. You won't regret it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s4gh...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be4cr...eature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Nothing funny about these, but then again, this isn't my kind of humor anyway. Nice try though.


----------



## andruini

So I'm nobody now??


----------



## danae

Mirror Image said:


> Nothing funny about these, but then again, this isn't my kind of humor anyway. Nice try though.


I find them hilarious, especially the Brendel and the Paco de Lucia. Most of the times I tend to take myself too seriously. Videos like these just remind me that humour is essential for my survival. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> So I'm nobody now??


What are you talking about?


----------



## danae

andruini said:


> So I'm nobody now??




Edit: Oops! MI had the same question...


----------



## andruini

Well, I replied to his original thread, and he said:



danae said:


> I had posted these YouTube links to another thread that I created but no one seemed to pay attention.


----------



## danae

andruini said:


> Well, I replied to his original thread, and he said:


Yeah, sorry, you're right. The other thread must be deleted but only the moderator can do that I think.
And by the way, I'm a "she" not a "he".


----------



## andruini

Oh, sorry.. Call it even?


----------



## danae

andruini said:


> Oh, sorry.. Call it even?


Si, si, naturalmente!


----------



## Guest

danae said:


> ... is a good laugh. I had posted these YouTube links to another thread that I created but no one seemed to pay attention. So I'm starting this thread in the hope that many of you will watch these and realize how funny they are and how brilliantly created.
> 
> Please watch. You won't regret it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s4gh...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be4cr...eature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


I could get nothing on the first two links but the last two ??? well the head bangers was as expected *Rubbish* and the forth, how to make an **** of your self


----------



## danae

Andante said:


> I could get nothing on the first two links but the last two ??? well the head bangers was as expected *Rubbish* and the forth, how to make an **** of your self


First of all, I fixed the problem with the first 2 links, so you can watch them now.

Secondly, which head bangers?

Thirdly, what do you mean "rubbish"? I mean... I don't understand your post: you didn't get the joke or do you respect Santana and Paco de Lucia so much that you think no one has the right to make fun of them?

Anyway, watch the other 2 and tell me what you think. I find them hilarious.


----------



## Yoshi

danae said:


> Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both, they're sooo great! Enjoy!


I laughed so much at both of those, it's ridiculous! 
Especialy that last one when he starts 'playing' the super mario theme oh god 
That is so well done that I can see why some people think its real


----------



## danae

Jan said:


> I laughed so much at both of those, it's ridiculous!
> Especialy that last one when he starts 'playing' the super mario theme oh god
> That is so well done that I can see why some people think its real


At last, someone finally gets it!


----------



## danae

UniverseInfinite said:


> Dude, it seems that its "humor" targets "strictly" to a certain group of human population! Honestly, Universeinfinite is in some other groups...
> 
> Anyway, danae is still good member!


Glad you decided to edit your post. I was ready to respond to that "absurd group" comment.


----------



## Conservationist

*What this forum needs*

...is an end to pretense.

I think too many people here are trying to increase their social status through pretense. The idea is that by listening to classical music (and in some misguided cases, jazz), they're "high culture."

This when they can't even spell correctly 

If you want a healthy forum, you need to start by listening to the music for the right reasons, and not to impress anyone and make you forget your community college education, cube slave job, social misfit tendencies, or whatever.

If you liberate yourselves from that, this will be a lot less nasty of a place and a lot more fun. There are good people here but the drama levels exceed those of mainstream metal forums. That's in the OMGWTF category.


----------



## Marco01

Conservationist said:


> I think too many people here are trying to increase their social status through pretense. The idea is that by listening to classical music (and in some misguided cases, jazz), they're "high culture."


I've not seen anything that suggests this. I am guessing that everyone here has more than enough to occupy themselves than to try and convince people, over the internet no less, that they are somehow more sophiscated than others. That would be really pointless.


----------



## UniverseInfinite

Are there any Sunkist plantation farms around the Mediterranean Sea?


----------



## Yoshi

I'm a new member and I might not be aware of what's going on, but I don't understand what you mean. 
I actualy think most people (especialy younger ones) would rather fit into the group who listen to popular music (pop/rock) because that's what's spoiled all over the media.
I don't see how telling everyone that we listen to classical or jazz would increase our social status. At least with me it doesn't work at all. 
I think people who listen to classical, if they take it seriously, listen it for the right reasons. Not to impress anyone.

About spelling correctly, do you mean people who use abbreviations or text language? I admit that it annoys me, but I know people who type that way and they're still very mature, believe it or not. If you mean just simple mistakes on words I think it's understandable because there are people whose mother tongue isn't English, including me.
I hope I made any sense


----------



## Guest

Some people have a funny sense of humour, me, I prefer Victor Borge any day


----------



## danae

UniverseInfinite said:


> Are there any Sunkist plantation farms around the Mediterranean Sea?


Come again?


----------



## danae

Andante said:


> Some people have a funny sense of humour, me, I prefer Victor Borge any day


Sorry, don't know who that is. But seriously, you didn't like the humour or did you feel that whoever made these was showing disrespect? I'm just curious to know what you think about satire.


----------



## Guest

danae said:


> Sorry, don't know who that is. But seriously, you didn't like the humour or did you feel that whoever made these was showing disrespect? I'm just curious to know what you think about satire.


It just did not make me laugh, I assume that was the purpose of the whole thing??


----------



## danae

Andante said:


> It just did not make me laugh, I assume that was the purpose of the whole thing??


Of course that was the purpose. So you don't find disrespectful, OK.


----------



## danae

Conservationist said:


> ...is an end to pretense.


I see you went ahead and stole my title . That's a good thing, because it means that you probably read my thread and maybe even watched the links I posted. So, did you? And if yes, would you care to share your thoughts?


----------



## Yoshi

danae said:


> I see you went ahead and stole my title . That's a good thing, because it means that you probably read my thread and maybe even watched the links I posted. So, did you? And if yes, would you care to share your thoughts?


I also noticed that and it made me a bit confused at first


----------



## bassClef

Conservationist said:


> ...is an end to pretense.
> 
> I think too many people here are trying to increase their social status through pretense. The idea is that by listening to classical music (and in some misguided cases, jazz), they're "high culture."
> 
> This when they can't even spell correctly
> 
> If you want a healthy forum, you need to start by listening to the music for the right reasons, and not to impress anyone and make you forget your community college education, cube slave job, social misfit tendencies, or whatever.
> 
> If you liberate yourselves from that, this will be a lot less nasty of a place and a lot more fun. There are good people here but the drama levels exceed those of mainstream metal forums. That's in the OMGWTF category.


Many people here are _pretending_ to like classical? What rubbish. To impress who? People we don't know on the internet? That doesn't even make any sense.

People in general spell poorly, but this forum seems better than most.


----------



## Yoshi

bassClef said:


> People in general spell poorly, but this forum seems better than most.


I have to agree, I've been in lots of other forums and it was a struggle to read most of the posts there.


----------



## Mirror Image

bassClef said:


> People in general spell poorly, but this forum seems better than most.


This is because we're classical and we're generally smarter than most people anyway.


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm generally more interested in situational type of comedy like sitcoms (i. e. Everybody Loves Raymond, Seinfeld, Wings, Frasier, etc.). I enjoy the creative comedy writing that goes into these sitcoms. A well-written and performed skit can also be quite funny depending on the subject matter of course.

I just don't find anything funny about somebody overdubbing Alfred Brendel's piano parts and making mistakes on purpose. That, to me, is trying to be funny, and if something is funny, then it doesn't have to try.


----------



## andruini

Nice to know you're a Seinfeld fan MI, makes you seem much nicer!! Seinfeld was the best..
I do think Frasier is a bit on the p******ious side of things, though.. And it's not that funny to me, tbh.. :S


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> Nice to know you're a Seinfeld fan MI, makes you seem much nicer!! Seinfeld was the best..
> I do think Frasier is a bit on the p******ious side of things, though.. And it's not that funny to me, tbh.. :S


I'm not sure how me liking a television show will make me seem nicer, but I'll take that as a compliment. 

Yes, Seinfeld was one of the most brilliantly written comedies of all-time I think. There are many people, however, who do not understand the show's humor. I actually hated Seinfeld the first time I saw it, which was back in '90 or '91, then I saw an episode called "The Library" and I was immediately hooked.

I like Fraiser a lot. Like Seinfeld, I wasn't that impressed with it when I first saw it, because I didn't really get a feel for the characters, but then an episode came on called "The Ski Lodge" and I was hooked almost immediately after that. You have to understand one thing about Frasier and his brother Niles, they are both snobs! That's what is funny about them. They would do anything to avoid manual labor or doing anything that is remotely frowned upon by their high society friends, but as the show progresses they become much more at ease with themselves and they learn how to loosen up. Anyway, what makes the show work, in my opinion, is the offset of characters like their Dad (Martin Crane), Daphnie (the English home care worker), and Roz (Frasier's producer). Anyway, I just enjoy the great writing that happens in this show. I still think it was a great show, but I can certainly understand why many people wouldn't like it too. It's an acquired taste I think much like Seinfield, Cheers, Mr. Bean, or Spin City aren't for everybody.


----------



## andruini

Well, I admit I gave Frasier few chances while it was on.. Maybe one day I'll try it again..
Do you like Mr. Bean? I also think that was a brilliant show..


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> Well, I admit I gave Frasier few chances while it was on.. Maybe one day I'll try it again..
> Do you like Mr. Bean? I also think that was a brilliant show..


Oh yes, I love Mr. Bean. It was truly a great show.

I bought the "The Whole Bean" DVD box set when it came out and I was very disappointed to learn that parts of the show had been edited out. It's still a good set and not every episode has been edited, but this was really a disappointment for me being such a fan of the show.


----------



## andruini

Mirror Image said:


> Oh yes, I love Mr. Bean. It was truly a great show.
> 
> I bought the "The Whole Bean" DVD box set when it came out and I was very disappointed to learn that parts of the show had been edited out. It's still a good set and not every episode has been edited, but this was really a disappointment for me being such a fan of the show.


Yeah, I think Rowan Atkinson is such a genius of physical comedy.. If you think about it he's continuing the line and the style laid down by such greats as Chaplin, Keaton, Tati, Laurel & Hardy, the Marx Brothers, etc. 
Glad to see another fan!


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> Yeah, I think Rowan Atkinson is such a genius of physical comedy.. If you think about it he's continuing the line and the style laid down by such greats as Chaplin, Keaton, Tati, Laurel & Hardy, the Marx Brothers, etc.
> Glad to see another fan!


Absolutely and this is what made "Mr. Bean" such a great show. The absence of talking and the prominence of highly physical or slapstick comedy really made this a good show. It's probably one of the only "Brit-coms" that I enjoy as I find most British humor very dry.


----------



## rojo

danae said:


> ... is a good laugh. I had posted these YouTube links to another thread that I created but no one seemed to pay attention. So I'm starting this thread in the hope that many of you will watch these and realize how funny they are and how brilliantly created.
> 
> Please watch. You won't regret it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s4gh...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be4cr...eature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


lol Parts of these have me in stitches. The Paco De Lucia one in particular.

I think one has to be a fan of shred humour to appreciate these. I do, however, fear that many will take these vids seriously. Bah, they'll catch on eventually I guess.

I love Seinfeld, and Victor Borge too. And Mr. Bean, and Frasier, and Cheers. 

Anyone like the sitcom Yes, Minister? Excellent dry humour. *thumbs up*

*goes to dig up fav Borge clip*

Ah, here we go; Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2-


----------



## Yoshi

I love Seinfeld and Mr.Bean too. Anyone liked the movie Mr.Bean on holidays? I watched it like 3 times and I still couldn't stop laughing everytime I watched.

For me the best comediants ever are Monty Python. Anyone else is a fan too?


----------



## bassClef

British humour is the best! Though I would say that ...


----------



## Yoshi

bassClef said:


> British humour is the best! Though I would say that ...


I agree


----------



## bassClef

I don't understand why British humour doesn't generally travel well across the Atlantic. I hear they even tried to remake Fawlty Towers!


----------



## Yoshi

bassClef said:


> I don't understand why British humour doesn't generally travel well across the Atlantic. I hear they even tried to remake Fawlty Towers!


Oh no... they shouldn't remake that. It's a great show


----------



## danae

I too am a fan of british humour, but mainly in the form of Monty Python, especially the Flying Circus series and the Holy Grail.


----------



## danae

rojo said:


> lol Parts of these have me in stitches. The Paco De Lucia one in particular.
> 
> I think one has to be a fan of shred humour to appreciate these. I do, however, fear that many will take these vids seriously. Bah, they'll catch on eventually I guess.
> 
> I love Seinfeld, and Victor Borge too. And Mr. Bean, and Frasier, and Cheers.
> 
> Anyone like the sitcom Yes, Minister? Excellent dry humour. *thumbs up*
> 
> *goes to dig up fav Borge clip*
> 
> Ah, here we go; Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2-


Yeah the Paco de Lucia is great, but I love the Brendel very much. I guess I'm a shred fan then, what can I say.

I saw the video with Victor Borge, I really liked it, it's very funny, in a totally different way.

Here's a Dudley Moore video I love: he makes fun of Beethoven and he does it soo well. It's obvious that he has captured the most basic elements of Beethoven's music. This is more my kind of humour. It's not a shred, but it's not goofs either. You'll love it, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Yoshi

danae said:


> I too am a fan of british humour, but mainly in the form of Monty Python, especially the Flying Circus series and the Holy Grail.


The Holy Grail is my favourite movie of them, no matter how many times I watch it it's still funny. My second favourite would be The life of Brian. Both are just genius


----------



## andruini

Glad to see Monty Python mentioned.. I grew up on Flying Circus reruns!!
Here's one of my favorite sketches:


----------



## Guest

bassClef said:


> I don't understand why British humour doesn't generally travel well across the Atlantic. I hear they even tried to remake Fawlty Towers!


I think all countries have their own brand/type of humour, I love most of the English whereas the American leaves me cold (no offence intended) In NZ the Maori have a wonderful sense of humour, so its what ever tickles your fancy  
I have found, even on this forum if I make a comment which is intended as a bit of humour there is always someone that jumps up and down and can't see it. so this is where a use of the smileys is useful


----------



## UniverseInfinite

danae said:


> Come again?


, yeah, come by and support this thread

Being generous...is the "virtue"...and the "pride".
2000 years of VP, or 3000 years...?


----------



## UniverseInfinite

play...and fun...suits this kind...
...play more with this kind...


----------



## bdelykleon

UniverseInfinite said:


> play...and fun...suits this kind...
> ...play more with this kind...


Perhaps UI is trying to say us that the doom is near and we have to repent ourselves...


----------



## Praine

Don't worry, when UI finally says something coherent, I'm sure that will be the first sign of apocalyptic danger.


----------



## UniverseInfinite

haha, wait for the sign... , waiting is the "virtue"...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Guess the movie-*



UniverseInfinite said:


> ...wait for the sign...


Younger, smallish-looking male character: (sidles up confidentially to a carriage-horse, and says to the horse)-wait for the sign... _all prisoners will be released_!
then whirls, and says venomously to the carriage-driver- *you shall perish in flames!!*
Carriage driver muses- what an [orifice of back end of donkey]!


----------



## danae

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Younger, smallish-looking male character: (sidles up confidentially to a carriage-horse, and says)-wait for the sign... _all prisoners will be released_!
> then whirls, and says venomously to the carriage-driver- *you shall perish in flames!!*
> Carriage driver muses- what an [orifice of back end of donkey]!


"The good, the bad and the ugly"???


----------



## Guest

Chi_town/Philly said:


> what an [orifice of back end of donkey]!


Is It a Mr or a Mrs Don key??


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

danae said:


> "The good, the bad and the ugly"???


Hey, I like the guess! Love that movie, too. 
[Ah, memories... I quoted a line from that movie at the bottom of this post!]

The movie in question is a bit more modern- and more overtly comedic!

P.S.: apropos UIs reference: *VP*, in 'Huxley speak' (Brave New World)="Violent Passion!"

See where the minds go when one's engaged in purposeful obliqueness?!


----------



## andruini

Tada-da-da-da-dah.. Ta-da-da-da-da-da-dah
Who you gonna call!?


----------



## UniverseInfinite

stir up...like...
nonexistence...
continue...fox, oops, folks...


----------



## Conservationist

UniverseInfinite said:


> nonexistence


This I can get into: proud nihilist here.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

andruini said:


> Tada-da-da-da-dah.. Ta-da-da-da-da-da-dah


Of course, *andruini* _knows_ the movie...


----------



## Guest

Conservationist said:


> This I can get into: proud nihilist here.


Why not start another thread? and see where it goes


----------



## Conservationist

Andante said:


> Why not start another thread? and see where it goes


On nihilism? Hmm. Interesting idea, but I don't want to get accused of self-promotion.


----------



## World Violist

Good laugh? Fine...






Who can deny Sergiu Celibidache more viola?


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Good laugh? Fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who can deny Sergiu Celibidache more viola?


That is one of the biggest pieces of crap video I've ever seen. Celibidache was a terrible conductor in my opinion. Totally butchered music, especially Bruckner.


----------



## danae

World Violist said:


> Good laugh? Fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who can deny Sergiu Celibidache more viola?


Appreciate the input.


----------



## Padawan

What this forum needs...

is more people to talk about the *emotions* they feel when listen to classical music. 

How different pieces inspire *passion*, _awe_, or sadness,etc.

Why we spend so many hours listening and/or collecting...

It's about the music!

Let go of the archness


----------



## chillowack

Conservationist said:


> ...is an end to pretense.
> 
> I think too many people here are trying to increase their social status through pretense. The idea is that by listening to classical music (and in some misguided cases, jazz), they're "high culture."
> 
> This when they can't even spell correctly
> 
> If you want a healthy forum, you need to start by listening to the music for the right reasons, and not to impress anyone and make you forget your community college education, cube slave job, social misfit tendencies, or whatever.


The irony of this post is that it came across as more pretentious than any that preceded it. "...make you forget your community college education and cube-slave job," what a comment! How should the community college grads and corporate employees among us--who, by the way, are every bit as good as you are--feel when they read something like that?

I, too, love Monty Python, and British humor in general. I disagree that it "doesn't travel well across the Atlantic," Americans love that stuff!

Not sure I get the Santana "joke"--to me it just seemed like a really awful freestyle jam. I've never understood Santana, never got the fuss people made about him.

But I'm open to other views, if someone thinks that jam was great (or if there's some joke in it that I'm missing, apart from how bad it was).


----------



## danae

chillowack said:


> Not sure I get the Santana "joke"--to me it just seemed like a really awful freestyle jam. I've never understood Santana, never got the fuss people made about him.
> 
> But I'm open to other views, if someone thinks that jam was great (or if there's some joke in it that I'm missing, apart from how bad it was).


In order to get this joke you have to:

1. Listen to some Santana or even better, some Paco de Lucia on CD or on YouTube, give it some time, and when you think you get their styles (which by the way are very coherent - and that's a hint), then go back and listen to the links on this thread.

2. Another alternative: did you listen to the Alfred Brendel video? If you haven't, listen carefully. I am very confident that you can get the Brendel joke, so I'm not gonna help. Just listen and observe his facial expressions.


----------



## Scott Good

danae said:


> 2. Another alternative: did you listen to the Alfred Brendel video? If you haven't, listen carefully. I am very confident that you can get the Brendel joke, so I'm not gonna help. Just listen and observe his facial expressions.


sooooo funnyy!!!!

i love the "guiro" in the santana video - or the drum fills - too much. ha ha ha!

where is the "brendel joke" can you post again??


----------



## danae

Scott Good said:


> sooooo funnyy!!!!
> 
> i love the "guiro" in the santana video - or the drum fills - too much. ha ha ha!
> 
> where is the "brendel joke" can you post again??


Yeah, the first 2 links in my initial post on the thread don't work.

Here's the Brendel. Be warned: it's painfully funny.


----------



## Cortision

UniverseInfinite said:


> stir up...like...
> nonexistence...
> continue...fox, oops, folks...


Where has this member gone? I always gain a strange pleasure from reading these bizzare and surreal posts. Almost makes me feel normal


----------



## Very Senior Member

Cortision said:


> Where has this member gone?


Lots of former members who were active until a few weeks ago appear to have either disappeared completely or post only very occasionally. As a result the general quality of discussion has definitely nose-dived. The reason is obvious: excessive "moderation".


----------



## Krummhorn

On the contrary actually ... The membership statistics show a huge increase in new registrations 

Lots of members _have_ returned to the flock in recent weeks


----------



## bdelykleon

Surely some recent bans were desperately in need...


----------



## crazzycat

i think more and more users to talk about classical music in more details


----------



## UniverseInfinite

, UniverseInfinite has traveled to a far far galaxy, dated, and had some amazingly hot and sweaty sex with an "alien" intelligent being who is incredibly "biologically" matching. 

As a result of a fast "metabolism" and "reproduction" cycle that UniverseInfinite's beloved being intrinsically has, UniverseInfinite already has an offspring of super quality, something like, say, "Superman" or "Clark Kent", .


----------



## danae

Hi. I'm resurrecting my thread with this tasty YouTube video. Enjoy.


----------



## World Violist

danae said:


> Hi. I'm resurrecting my thread with this tasty YouTube video. Enjoy.


*GASP*

That's what this forum needs!!!

Who wants to join an order of silent monks who tour the world performing the Hallelujah Chorus!? Count me in!


----------



## danae

World Violist said:


> *GASP*
> 
> That's what this forum needs!!!
> 
> Who wants to join an order of silent monks who tour the world performing the Hallelujah Chorus!? Count me in!


I'm not sure, but I'll guess you liked it. At least I hope you did.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## danae

Interesting.


----------



## Argus

Almost forgot this one:


----------

